# 67 STP Turbine



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Hi all, 
I need some help... I purchased a 67 STP Turbine car body from someone some time ago and have recently painted and decaled the car. I posted it on my website (www.marioncountyraceway.com) and would like to give the person that created the body credit for his work. Anyone recognize the body and know who created it?

Thanks,
Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.delta-simracing.com
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I think its from vaBcHRog - Roger Corrie. He is here on hobbytalk. 

WES


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Not mine, But if I ever get a hold of the diecast that was made from I'll make it. I made the 68 Lotus Turbine for a slim-line chassis









Roger Corrie


----------



## zig (Mar 11, 2004)

It's made from a Lancer lexan body Ken Wenert aka "Moose" was casting some of these a while back... ?
Zig


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

It was probably Steve Cutcher from Philly, who repopped the Lancer Indy Turbine. There's a picture on his website:
http://www.sjcresincast.4t.com/


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Thank you!!*

Steve Cutcher is correct, I also have the Ferrari P4 from him. Thanks for the info, now I can put a link on my page and give Steve credit for his work.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.delta-simracing.com
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------

